# CV Tailors



## pauldawg (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey,

I'm new here. Currently I'm based in Adelaide.

I am trying to get a job in Perth as a office admin for an entertainment company and got my CV done here at cvtailors. com.au

They were amazing and quick and hopefully the CV will get me over the line.

I hope this helps others to help them a job.

Cheers


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

Wow. Just wow.

Absolutely amazing. Now stop scamming migrants due to their ignorance of the local market. I really doubt you're gonna get a job in Perth or wherever, you're probably just sitting behind a computer posting the same post on all jobs and migration related forums. Nobody needs to pay you for a CV, if anyone needs advice there is free help on the net available at any time.


Apologies to the mods for acting like I'm the forum sheriff, which I'm not, but new members that just register and advertise in their first post shit me to death. Anyone with a bit of forum experience would be able to recognise scammers like our little hero here.


----------

